# Caesars Creek Fishing



## Collin02 (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone been out on the lake recently? How is it? I’m thinking about going out this weekend to try some fishing. Would I be better off in deep water fishing for crappie, or up in the creek?

Also what are my chances of catching anything other than crappie this time of year like white bass or saugeye?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Saw quite a few boats sitting on the main lake points or up in the timber lined coves catching fish last weekend. Most looked like crappie but others where catching small bass. The water looked good but all this rain will muddy it up a bit. Temps were in the 41-43 range if that's any help.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I put my kayak in at the Young rd ramp Tuesday and was not expecting it to be down 3 or so feet. I ended up just going for a paddle up the creek and then came back to the main lake and made a few casts for musky/bass. Saw some guys crappie fishing on the main lake and the one guy I talked to wasn’t doing too good. Water was between 42-44 I believe


----------



## Walt2021 (Mar 19, 2021)

All, thank you for the updates, it won’t be long now as the temperatures are starting to raise. Wishing all tight lines. Walt


----------



## AJM (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone know if the floating docks have been put in at all the ramps?


----------



## Collin02 (Oct 2, 2020)

AJM said:


> Does anyone know if the floating docks have been put in at all the ramps?


I was there yesterday. Wellman and North pool are in all year. Furnas shores is not in yet, I dont know about Haines.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

They didn’t put all the docks in at North Pool. The one farthest to the right (east) is still out. Not sure why...they need all the docks put in to help handle the crowds.


----------



## Collin02 (Oct 2, 2020)

MuskyFan said:


> They didn’t put all the docks in at North Pool. The one farthest to the right (east) is still out. Not sure why...they need all the docks put in to help handle the crowds.


It looked like they were all in yesterday....i thought they left them in all year at NP


----------



## Buckeye coastie (Jul 12, 2016)

Collin02 said:


> I was there yesterday. Wellman and North pool are in all year. Furnas shores is not in yet, I dont know about Haines.


Talked to DNR today furnas won't be in till middle of April. Been using wellman temp today was 49


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Was down there yesterday with my buddy and his 85 year old father. We had a ball just spending time on the lake. Lost my dad in September so I know how important it is to take my buddies dad with us. He caught 2 crappie and a drum. I had a hell of a Muskie hooked on a crank bait. Warmest water we found was 51. Nobody we talked to was catching much. Best part of the day was seeing the bald Eagles on the nest and getting our butts kicked by our 85 year old mentor!


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey guys if anyone will be on the lake tomorrow morning and wouldn’t mind grabbing one of my homemade lures that I broke off on a tree in the middle of a creek I’ll give ya a few bucks. Just message me and I’ll give ya details on where it’s at. I’d appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone have a report on the crappie?


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

Heading out Wednesday morning.will let you know what happens


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

CCD said:


> Heading out Wednesday morning.will let you know what happens


I'm thinking Wednesday is going to be a good day if the weather predictions are correct...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Was out Saturday. Water temp dropped to 47 with the cool weather. Wind was high as well.

Cast and trolled for musky even over schools of bait and what appeared to be crappie. No takers.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Got out yesterday and found several, seem to be holding in 20 to 30 ft!


----------



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

was there today caught 8 keeper crappie and 3 keeper saugeyes.all crappie over 10 two over 12.was fishing from shore.all fish caught between 7 and 10 ft on minnows.


----------

